# Умер Валерий Ковтун...



## vev (20 Фев 2017)

http://kremlinpalace.org/ru/events/valeriy-kovtun-50-let-muzyka-na-bis

Светлая память...


----------



## oleg45120 (20 Фев 2017)

большая утрата


----------



## ivankarpovich (20 Фев 2017)

*Вечная память *


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Фев 2017)

Жуть. Очень рано и неожиданно(((...


----------



## avm (20 Фев 2017)

. ...


----------



## Y.P. (20 Фев 2017)

Вечная память. Еще обеднели.


----------



## Andrey Z. (20 Фев 2017)

В. Ковтун в программе "Рождённые в СССР"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CO-CSTgCNY

Светлая память...


----------



## nidogopp43 (20 Фев 2017)

До сих пор в голове не укладывается! На днях с ним общался! Браво! Валерий Андреевич! (((


----------



## dugalex (20 Фев 2017)

Светлая память вечная... Очень жаль!


----------



## ze_go (20 Фев 2017)

Вечная память...


----------



## diorel (20 Фев 2017)

Прощание с Великим маэстро ВАЛЕРИЕМ АНДРЕЕВИЧЕМ КОВТУНОМ состоится 22 февраля в зале отпевания на Троекуровском кладбище с 12.00 до 13.00


----------



## VladimirL (20 Фев 2017)

Очень грустно, когда уходят такие светлые люди.Вечная память...


----------



## vvz (21 Фев 2017)

...


----------



## server (22 Фев 2017)

Очень и очень жаль... Но на всё воля Всевышнего, светлая память, Валерий Андреевич...


----------



## nidogopp43 (22 Фев 2017)

Уважаемые форумчане, а кто-нибудь присутствовал на прощании с Народным Артистом Валерием Ковтуным? Кроме ссылки на Кремлевский дворец, я не нашел никакой информации в СМИ? Странно все это...


----------



## zet10 (23 Фев 2017)

На похоронах присутствовали не более 30-40 человек, сам я там к сожалению не был... Многие из моих знакомых( это особенно те ,кто ровесники Ковтуна ), хотели придти и попрощаться с ним по человечески, а не ради "тусовки",но странная фраза по поводу "пожертвования" на похороны, заставила их сидеть дома...( люди все же совесть имеют),. .. По поводу средств массовой информации я вообще молчу, нахрен это ни кому не нужно! Вот тебе и все! Сами думайте и додумывайте остальное... Вечная память ЧЕЛОВЕКУ!


----------



## gerborisov (23 Фев 2017)

Да... Телеканал К ни слова... Начали трансляцию думал упомянут. нет.  Про брехуна из ООН - да... Память и Апплодисменты как Артисту!


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Фев 2017)

Юра! А может это утка, с пожертвованиями! Очередные жулики, которые ничем не брезгуют, ради наживы? Как-то не хотелось бы в это верить, а уж тем более фантазировать...


----------



## accodeontime (23 Фев 2017)

Ушёл из жизни большой Артист, целая эпоха! 
Забыли, не захотели, не смогли сообщить (бред), непростительно! 
Причина смерти, по-мнению супруги и других близких, кроется именно в факте переноса даты, вернее в том, что Народный артист России Валерий КОВТУН, не смог спокойно это перенести! :-(  
Реклама мероприятия, тем временем продолжается...
https://afisha.yandex.ru/events/58774835685ae062226f518a...|23744043&amp;utm_term=Валерий%20Ковтун&amp;utm_content=k50id|010000008495315291_
|cid|23744043|gid|2342217604|aid|3562284687|adp|no|pos|none0|src|context_mail.yan
dex.ru|dvc|desktop|%dop%&amp;marketing=cpc_ya.11&amp;_openstat=ZGlyZWN0LnlhbmRleC
5ydTsyMzc0NDA0MzszNTYyMjg0Njg3O21haWwueWFuZGV4LnJ1Om5h


----------



## vev (24 Фев 2017)

*accodeontime*,

Поразительно не только столь хамское отношение к памяти человека, сделавшего СТОЛЬКО для популяризации аккордеона в СССР и России, со стороны средств массовой информации и торгашей от культуры. Мне очень странно пассивность "соратников" по баянно/аккордеонному цеху! А где пресловутая МАБА? Где кафедра? Или не по Сеньке шапка? Не их "академического" уровня человек?


----------



## nidogopp43 (24 Фев 2017)

Женя! Я думаю зависть, это основное то, что движет с "соратниками" и "друзьями" А на жест приличия и уважения к Народному... в этом все искусство СМИ. Точнее полное его отсутствие((((


----------



## vev (24 Фев 2017)

*nidogopp43*,


Денис,

Сотни тысяч пацанов и девиц пошли на аккордеон только благодаря Ковтуну. Услышав его в детстве. 
Не благодаря Семенову-Липсу-Петросяну-Дранге(?)... Ну неужто вообще никакой совести не имеют? Он же к ним людей приводил фактически...


----------



## nidogopp43 (24 Фев 2017)

Ладно СМИ, могу согласиться новость не супер, не порвет и не прорвет! Согласен! А министерство культуры? А для чего телеканал "Культура" Чтобы даже в новостной ленте, бегущей строкой не запустить, что мешает? Не заслужил? Как личность и т.д человек может нравиться и наоборот, это дело каждого. Но вещать или нет, кто это решает? Кстати, на сайте одноклассников в группе "Аккордеон мелодия жизни" появились фото с похорон.


----------



## vev (24 Фев 2017)

nidogopp43 (24.02.2017, 21:24) писал:


> Кстати, на сайте одноклассников в группе "Аккордеон мелодия жизни" появились фото с похорон.


для меня это скорее "минус", а не "плюс"... Прощание с человеком - некое таинство и я не хотел бы, чтобы где-то когда-то появилось подобное фото с моим участием...


----------



## nidogopp43 (24 Фев 2017)

Я согласен с тобой абсолютно. Но как написал Юра выше, действительно очень узкий круг людей. Вот за это обидно!


----------



## nidogopp43 (24 Фев 2017)

Да и вообще в этой теме пора уходить на Коду...


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Фев 2017)

Для Народных и для Заслуженных, как и для всех вновь ушедших в мир иной, есть нормативы и руководящие документы. Там всё расписано. Сколько солдатиков в салютующей группе, звание офицера, дающего команду. Сколько рублей из казны на услуги. Какие автобусы (от ПАЗ до Мерседес). Какая ширина ленточек на венках, какие цвета и ширина шрифтов. Всё остальное (количество соболезнующих, венков и пр.)- дело индивидуальное. Насколько нехорошо поступили оф. лица и медиа- судить сложно. Нарушить- не нарушили. А остальное- не нам судить.


----------



## zet10 (24 Фев 2017)

КузалОглы,уж лучше промолчали бы,чем писать ерунду!


----------



## Kosthenko (25 Фев 2017)

vev писал:


> http://kremlinpalace.org/ru/events/valeriy-kovtun-50-let-muzyka-na-bis
> 
> Светлая память...


Желаю всем здравия!.Присоединяюсь к  выраженным  соболезнованиям наших форумчан,родным и близким  семье Валерия Андреевича Ковтун, народного артиста России! Вечная память! Земля пухом.Оставленная улыбка будет вечно согревать сердца людей,аранжировки произведений при жизни давно вошли в мировой аккордеонный мир,звучать им,впечатляя народы  - вечно!Вечная память Валерию Андреевичу Ковтун! Очень и очень жаль, довольно  печальное   событие...,к сожалению,странно устроена жизнь.Скорбим с болью в душе.Подпишусь от имени всех музыкантов кнопочников и клавишников,саксофонистов Слобожанщины(Харьковский  регион),а также сослуживцев Валерия Андреевича по армейскому(Крымскому)  оркестру,у нас есть и такие люди.За выходные обязуюсь довести это печальное событие  до всех знакомых музыкантов, где не нарушены коммуникации и есть какая -либо связь.Валерий Андревич Ковтун навсегда останется в наших сердцах! Светлая память!...


----------



## vev (25 Фев 2017)

*Заметили...*


----------



## Y.P. (26 Фев 2017)

И все-таки, какого числа ушел из жизни Валерий Андреевич Ковтун - 19, или 20 февраля?
Даты в первом сообщении и в последнем сообщении от VEV не соответствуют.


----------



## qwark (15 Июн 2017)

accodeontime (23.02.2017, 19:19) писал:


> Ушёл из жизни большой Артист, целая эпоха! Забыли, не захотели, не смогли сообщить (бред), непростительно!
> Причина смерти, по-мнению супруги и других близких, кроется именно в факте переноса даты, вернее в том, что Народный артист России Валерий КОВТУН, не смог спокойно это перенести! :-(


жаль!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (18 Июн 2017)

Mein Hetrzlichen Beileid an seine Familie und Verwandte.


----------

